# Lucky Reptile Terra Fan



## A Welsh (Nov 11, 2009)

Ive just bought a terra fan set to fit onto my vivexotic vivarium, but im unsure on how to fit them. I know i hav to put them where the vivarium already has ventilation but the problem is im unsure of how to actually attach them. There was a set of screws but theyre not even an inch long.....help please
Thanks


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd advise some bigger screws tbh. Or use some silicone sealant or something? Iv read about the fans but never actually had a proper look at one. Hope this helps


----------



## Duq (Apr 14, 2009)

i used sticky pads to do mine and 9 months later there still stuck fast!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Heavy duty Velcro pads work very well!


----------

